# In Honor of My Precious Nina



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful tribute to your most special Nina. It's incredible watching your crew.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your sweet girl is running like that at the bridge. :bawling::bawling::bawling:
That is so hard to watch but thanks for sharing. I think about you and your Nina often and hope you are doing ok. Life can be so unfair.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, could that girl run!! I am so sorry for your loss. So senseless.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl Nina. I am so sorry for your loss-I know you miss her. These first few days and weeks are so very hard, hugs to you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Run free Nina.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you have these videos of her, she is lovely to watch do what she was built for.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nina*

Thank you for sharing this lovely tribute to Nina with all of us!!

I know that Nina is running, romping, and playing with my Smooch and Snobear and with all of the fur babies on this forum that have gone to the bridge.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a wonderful tribute to your gorgeous Nina...I can't imagine how hard the past weeks have been for you. Wishing you all the strength and comfort in the world.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss and the way it happened just makes it harder to accept.

However, they are absolutely a visual of speed and grace. I've seen this video before and am amazed at their athleticism. Just beautiful.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet, sweet girl, running forever now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful beautiful tribute for your gorgeous girl. My heart goes out to you for your loss but I am glad that you have some videos to help to comfort you. She is running like the wind at the bridge with all the pups leaving all the goldens in the dust.


----------

